# Eheim 2232



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these? If so, does it have an adjustable flow rate via valve or whatever?Also, can it be turned down really low?
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Which one is the 2232? I don't think I've ever heard of one... is it a cannister?


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.aquaristikshop.com/cgi-b..._e&userid=WzFy9D3wIZMF2WhrkAuGwZav0hnYi5XJiB1

It looks like it has adjustable flow rate. Haven't tried yet though. Maybe some time i'd give it a try replacing my old 2213 classic.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Ah, it's an Ecco! I've never used one of these but the description does say adjustable flow rate.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Laith said:


> Ah, it's an Ecco! I've never used one of these but the description does say adjustable flow rate.


I have an Ecco 2236 on my 72g. Same filter bascially as the 2322 just larger capacity. All the eccos have flow adjustment and individual basket with a handle the pulls out. It's an Eheim, so the quality is right up there with their other lines. It's interesting I don't find many that use them compared to the classic series even though it has some nice features. I'm shopping for a new Eheim for my 46g and I'm not sure if I should go with another Ecco or try the Classic which I have never tried. Any thoughts?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The 2213 comes with a media basket and the 2215 and 2217 do not.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I love my Eheim's I think they are the best filters I own. I just ordered one of these for one of my small tanks. And I would say yes you can adjust the flow way down if it's like my other Eheim's. That's why I ordered this one. It's the only canister small enough from Eheim for my 20 gallon.

This comparison chart says they have the Adjustable flow like my pro and pro2 series.
http://www.eheim.com/Images/Images/chart.jpg


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> I'm shopping for a new Eheim for my 46g and I'm not sure if I should go with another Ecco or try the Classic which I have never tried. Any thoughts?


I have never heard of any complaints on the Classic. I only have the Pro and Pro2 series and soon to be the Ecco, but I think you can't go wrong with any Eheim filter. I chose the Ecco because of the added features over the Classic.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

will it work on a ten gallon? or is it too much?


----------



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all of the great info guys, really helps a lot!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

howie said:


> will it work on a ten gallon? or is it too much?


You can use any size filter on pretty much any small tank, as long as it is adjustable flow. I use an Eheim 2213 on two 17 gallons, and a 2217 (rated for up to 166 gallon tank) on my 37.


----------

